# Official Mountain Goat Picture Thread



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Calling all Goat owners.

We need pictures of Whiskeytown's, WTLites, Deluxe's, Escape Goats, new Goats, old Goats....

Post em, give the Klein guys a run for most wild paint.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

1991 Whiskeytown LIte.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

1991 Whiskeytown Lite


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

real cool shot and great looking bike.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Mines getting there. Got some dirt on it. :thumbsup: 
waiting for my stem to come back from the powder painters
check out my cut down Magura grip treatment.....

now if I could just find a black noodle like the one Rumpfys bike.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


That seat has really gotta go.  - FatMikeNYC - got space


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

it was a good week for Goats!

My (for now) 1992 Whiskeytown FS


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> it was a good week for Goats!
> 
> My (for now) 1992 Whiskeytown FS


That must be a pretty rare bike, I don't recall seeing a lot of those. I wonder how many were built?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> give the Klein guys a run for most wild paint.


Not a chance. We've got Carsten. (Carsten-Mate, forget about that goat you have and pretend it doesn't exist)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Not a chance.


you guys are doomed.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Hmmm pretty*



laffeaux said:


> 1991 Whiskeytown Lite


Nice use of the 2/3 rds rule in photography. Excellent composition.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MrOrange said:


> Nice use of the 2/3 rds rule in photography. Excellent composition.
> 
> :thumbsup:


What about the crank covering up the 'Mountain Goat' logo?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*don't go too far . . .*



Rumpfy said:


> What about the crank covering up the 'Mountain Goat' logo?


Looks less "staged" like this. Ala "natural" (or however you say that in Cali)


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> Nice use of the 2/3 rds rule in photography. Excellent composition.
> 
> :thumbsup:


It was a bit of a fluke to get the shot. I was trying to take the pic as quickly as possible before the bike rolled forward and tumbled off the 900-foot cliff.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here I tried to be really artsy, but didn't quite pull it off.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*one step farther*



MrOrange said:


> Looks less "staged" like this. Ala "natural" (or however you say that in Cali)


Would be to do this . . .


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*croppy crop*



laffeaux said:


> Here I tried to be really artsy, but didn't quite pull it off.


What? You left plenty for a good crop . . .


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Since when did this turn into a photog board?Just kidding,I wish I still had my Nikon D50

Great looking bikes guys,I want one!

Chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

too late Pingu, too nice to not show it off, err - i mean share it 

1991 Deluxe, Dinoflage, RS-1, Mavic, XC Pro


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Would someone *PL**EA**SE* describe how these bikes ride compared to a bike with normal tubes The paint and details are awesome but what about the ride??


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Would someone describe how these bikes ride compared to a bike with normal tubes. The paint and details are awesome but what about the ride??


You know, they really don't feel that much different than regular tubes. It's non butted aerospace grade 4130 ovalized tubing. I would actually say the front triangle is more rigid not quite as much spring as a regular set of round butted tubes. the ovalization process also has a tendency to make the tubes more rigid, which also leads to slightly more precise steering although on a rigid bike this is not usually a factor. The geometry is just as much of a factor in how these bikes handle. Long chainstay's, bottom bracket height, head angles, etc...
Curved fork blades and cast crown also tend to give the front end a unique feel but very subtle differences though, nothing glaring. Bike is still fairly new to me so I'm sure as I get more time on it, I'll be able to distinguish its unique handling qualities a little better.

nothing like riding a slingshot or something


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

here's another really nice Deluxe, painted California Special - not mine...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*grizzly goat*



Carsten said:


> here's another really nice Deluxe, painted California Special - not mine...


Love that one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love that one!


me too! i was ready to pull the trigger on that one when i thought why not check CL one last time and found the Dino Deluxe. couldnt be happier with that one but still very tempted...

Carsten


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

thank god rumpfy started this thread... :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Couple of new ones:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Couple of new ones:


Those bikes truly fit the definition of "retro"

nice job on that line:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*'nother*

A friends goat from way back. '89 Deluxe custom painted by the owner. One of the few (only?) goats to leave Chico without paint so she could paint it after Cyclart laid down the base.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my only Goat, an early '87 WTR, last year of the double seatstays. I think I need to add to this herd


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Here's my only Goat, an early '87 WTR, last year of the double seatstays. I think I need to add to this herd


I don't think that I knew that you owned that one. Very nice.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

EL, I picked this one up locally from the original owner who was a racer at the time. He ordered it with just a two tone, blue/white paint scheme. It was pretty beat up when I got it so I had Russ Pickett do a simple paint job on it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kb11 said:


> EL, I picked this one up locally from the original owner who was a racer at the time. He ordered it with just a two tone, blue/white paint scheme. It was pretty beat up when I got it so I had Russ Pickett do a simple paint job on it.


It looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Here's my only Goat, an early '87 WTR, last year of the double seatstays. I think I need to add to this herd


I remember when you brought that to...one of the Sea Otter Retro Meets.

Exceptional bike!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In terms of diversity and complexity of paint work...Goats might have a leg up (no pun intended) on Kleins.

Not saying Klein paint isn't nice...but a lot of it is the same aside from the few exceptions.


Every Goat posted so far is a different, involved, creative paint job.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> In terms of diversity and complexity of paint work...Goats might have a leg up (no pun intended) on Kleins.
> 
> Not saying Klein paint isn't nice...but a lot of it is the same aside from the few exceptions.
> 
> Every Goat posted so far is a different, involved, creative paint job.


Beautiful bikes!I am starting to get jealous,but I could never afford one anyways unless I got lucky.

Chris


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CRed said:


> Beautiful bikes!I am starting to get jealous,but I could never afford one anyways unless I got lucky.
> 
> Chris


Ah hey, you never know.

Just recently there were several eBay Mountain Goats. I believe a stellar example slipped through the cracks for a pretty low number.

Timing and patience in your searches is the key.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

"I believe a stellar example slipped through the cracks for a pretty low number."

Who got that one?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> "I believe a stellar example slipped through the cracks for a pretty low number."
> 
> Who got that one?


I don't know.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks,I'll keep my eyes open and maybe I'll get lucky.Nothing on ebay right now,but maybe around X-Mas time there will be.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm not sure what you consider "reasonable," but I don't think that the price of Goats is as great as some other brands. They're pretty reasonbly priced in my mind.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> They're pretty reasonbly priced


now if i could only find one...

i must not be lookin hard enough.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I'm not sure what you consider "reasonable," but I don't think that the price of Goats is as great as some other brands. They're pretty reasonbly priced in my mind.


I'd agree with laffeaux. They dont sell for more than say a Yo Eddy even though there were far fewer Goats made. I'm on the lookout for 19" '88 Goat for a friend. He worked there in '88 and wants one bad for sentimental reasons


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Another goat in the Herd??


hmmmmmm bushpig? bushpig? bushpig?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Another goat in the Herd??
> 
> hmmmmmm bushpig? bushpig? bushpig?


Busted!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Busted!


congrats, really nice. just needs a little TLC... great that it stays within the VRC family :thumbsup:

Carsten


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Busted!


LOL!

SWEET!:thumbsup: 
Nice and original. Good thing everyone is at interbike. I can't believe it sat there for three hours  good thing I'm out of room and it's too big

whats the plan for that thing?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> whats the plan for that thing?


This bike is way to big for . I ride an 18/19. However, a have a shelf with bikes in my living room. It comfortably holds 12 bikes, thought it has a couple more than that on it. This one is going to end up there. If time and weather permits, I will be doing a run of stuff this weekend to make space for this bad boy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> This bike is way to big for . I ride an 18/19. However, a have a shelf with bikes in my living room. It comfortably holds 12 bikes, thought it has a couple more than that on it. This one is going to end up there. If time and weather permits, I will be doing a run of stuff this weekend to make space for this bad boy.


Should fit me juuuust fine. I'll send you the Geigh Goat and you can keep this one with me.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> This bike is way to big for . I ride an 18/19.


I know what you mean...... 
I looked forever for a 19". Literally years. I couldn't believe when one came up. It seemed like the only ones that I ever came across were 20-21" I'm a BIG fan of stand over clearance



bushpig said:


> I have a shelf with bikes in my living room. It comfortably holds 12 bikes, thought it has a couple more than that on it. This one is going to end up there.


That should make for a nice picture  don't you think?

btw are you going to repaint it or leave it original?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll send you the Geigh Goat and you can keep this one with me.


Did it try to hump your bamboo goat or something? :skep:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

bushpig said:


> This bike is way to big for . I ride an 18/19. However, a have a shelf with bikes in my living room. It comfortably holds 12 bikes, thought it has a couple more than that on it. This one is going to end up there. If time and weather permits, I will be doing a run of stuff this weekend to make space for this bad boy.


first thing on the do-list when you've received it: mount the inner tubes properly! the seller seems to be a bit sloppy 

Carsten


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Carsten said:


> first thing on the do-list when you've received it: mount the inner tubes properly! the seller seems to be a bit sloppy
> 
> Carsten


I'd like to rotate the handlebars down too


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I'd like to rotate the handlebars down too


Yea, I'm not a big fan of that setup either.  But what the heck, it looks pretty......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Did it try to hump your bamboo goat or something? :skep:


I didn't know where to look. It was awkward. Now the other bikes are nervous too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> I'd like to rotate the handlebars down too


Might also be the angle of the picture a bit too...taken from down low.

I like a bit of up sweep. Better than down sweep.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> I know what you mean......
> I looked forever for a 19". Literally years. I couldn't believe when one came up. It seemed like the only ones that I ever came across were 20-21" I'm a BIG fan of stand over clearance
> 
> That should make for a nice picture  don't you think?
> ...


IMHO I'd leave the paint it has. It's such a cool vintage paint job.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Might also be the angle of the picture a bit too...taken from down low.
> 
> I like a bit of up sweep. Better than down sweep.


 It was a joke. They are welded to the stem. :skep:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nothing a hammer can't fix.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nothing a hammer can't fix.


Thats what I'm sayin'.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I'm finding that Jeff had quite a few versions of his bar/stem combo. Yours has the beefy triangle gussets and the extension welded to the front of the steerer insert. I've seen different gussets including just tigged square and triangle metal plates and the extension welded to the top of the steerer insert. I'd like to find out the timeline on his bar/stem combo and stems. My '82 has the Lindsey fillet brazed stem and a bar with some pretty good sweep back to them. I know that some of the bar/stem combo's had a tendency to fail so I'll have to ask the original owner of mine if my stem is original or he had a combo that failed and this stem was a Lindsey replacement.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> My '82 has the Lindsey fillet brazed stem and a bar with some pretty good sweep back to them.


What, should I send you a camera for your birthday........


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> What, should I send you a camera for your birthday........


Awwww, nobody wants to see my junk.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Awwww, nobody wants to see my junk.


C'mon...show us your junk...

I mean your bike stuff..:thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Carsten said:


> too late Pingu, too nice to not show it off, err - i mean share it
> 
> 1991 Deluxe, Dinoflage, RS-1, Mavic, XC Pro


OMFG..... I just messed all over my keyboard. Stunning bike. Me wants.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

just a rider....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DWF said:


> just a rider....


Wow! That is a beaut.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Not mine.

But I thought it was way too cool not to be shared.

Hopefully the "new" owner will post some pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Not mine.
> 
> But I thought it was way too cool not to be shared.
> 
> Hopefully the "new" owner will post some pics.


Huh?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Huh?


That one just sold for a small fortune on ebay had you missed it.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Huh?


yea, sorry 
you get a little slower as you get older


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, there it is. Picture wasn't showing up.

Yeah, I saw that. Aloha must be happy.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> That one just sold for a small fortune on ebay had you missed it.


What cool paint on that bike.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah, there it is. Picture wasn't showing up.
> 
> Yeah, I saw that. Aloha must be happy.


Oh yea

Stayed in the States too. I Wouldn't of thought.

someone has a cool bike though. I almost took the paint stripper to my frame after seeing that paint job


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Oh yea
> 
> Stayed in the States too. I Wouldn't of thought.
> 
> someone has a cool bike though. I almost took the paint stripper to my frame after seeing that paint job


I'll trade you my Bamboo Goat for either your Potts or your C'Ham. Your choice.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll trade you my Bamboo Goat for either your Potts or your C'Ham. Your choice.


Yea, Maybe if yours had "Sushi Girl"


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll trade you my Bamboo Goat for either your Potts or your C'Ham. Your choice.


Or my Timber Comp, eh Rumpf?

Dang, that was a nice bamboo but a small sized frame. I suppose the valuation of your bamboo WTR just went up 50% or so.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Yea, Maybe if yours had "Sushi Girl"


I'll paint her on. Maybe topless.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll paint her on. Maybe topless.


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> Or my Timber Comp, eh Rumpf?
> 
> Dang, that was a nice bamboo but a small sized frame. I suppose the valuation of your bamboo WTR just went up 50% or so.


Haha! Naaah, not that much.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Aloha must be happy.


Makes me feel warm and fuzzy about my purchases. He's been doing extremely well on th' bay.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you only collect nice stuff, you only have nice stuff to sell.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Not mine.
> 
> But I thought it was way too cool not to be shared.
> 
> Hopefully the "new" owner will post some pics.


same one?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

just uncovered these Mountain Goat price lists from August 82 and January 83. The 82 only lists the Escape Goat but the 83 has the Deluxe, the Escape Goat and the Tandem. Seing the price difference i guess the Deluxe already had the ovalized tandem tubing back then.

August 1982










January 83 Dealer pricing










January 83 Retail pricing


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharin' Carsten.

I realized I never put my Goat in here. I'll have to snap off some pics. I also noticed someone was making fun of my valve stem installation.


----------



## onetonoffun (Jun 18, 2004)

*Road goat.*

Road goat ?? Easier for forgiveness than permission...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

onetonoffun said:


> Road goat ?? Easier for forgiveness than permission...


nice! is it the one the recently was on CL?

Carsten


----------



## onetonoffun (Jun 18, 2004)

Armwrestled Ameybrook for it.....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

D you take that pic underwater? Come on man...

It is nice.... too big for me.


----------



## davin550 (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
New to the forum and the world of vintage bikes...

I just picked up my first Mountain Goat - a 1990 Whiskeytown Racer frame in reddish/orange. Its definitely a restoration project - missing fork, 2 dings and touch up paint spotted all over, but she's solid and has virtually no chain slap or chain suck damage. It should definitely be a fun project to work on! I remember drooling over the Mountain Goat catalog when I was in college in the early 90's. My WTR actually has a few styling cues that are a bit different than the ones I've seen on the forum or elsewhere on the net:
- Mine has 3 badges (1 head badge and 2 side seat collar badges). The other pics I've seen had either a head badge OR the 2 side seat collar badges)
- Mine has the Whiskeytown Racer sticker vertically down the seat tube, instead of horizontally across the top tube.

Were these just different options from Mountain Goat? Also, does anyone know where I could find a replacement for the California Flag Made in USA sticker?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

davin550 said:


> Hi everyone,
> New to the forum and the world of vintage bikes...
> 
> I just picked up my first Mountain Goat - a 1990 Whiskeytown Racer frame in reddish/orange. Its definitely a restoration project - missing fork, 2 dings and touch up paint spotted all over, but she's solid and has virtually no chain slap or chain suck damage. It should definitely be a fun project to work on! I remember drooling over the Mountain Goat catalog when I was in college in the early 90's. My WTR actually has a few styling cues that are a bit different than the ones I've seen on the forum or elsewhere on the net:
> ...


I see you ended up with Ameybrooks M2 Stumpjumper too.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Is that a VRC ceiling fan?


----------



## davin550 (May 15, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I see you ended up with Ameybrooks M2 Stumpjumper too.


Yup, i sure did. Its a nice frame. Very well done. It doesn't hurt to have 2 projects going on at the same time. Actually, scratch that. Its going to hurt my wallet.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

davin550 said:


> Hi everyone,
> New to the forum and the world of vintage bikes...
> 
> I just picked up my first Mountain Goat - a 1990 Whiskeytown Racer frame in reddish/orange. Its definitely a restoration project - missing fork, 2 dings and touch up paint spotted all over, but she's solid and has virtually no chain slap or chain suck damage. It should definitely be a fun project to work on! I remember drooling over the Mountain Goat catalog when I was in college in the early 90's. My WTR actually has a few styling cues that are a bit different than the ones I've seen on the forum or elsewhere on the net:
> ...


I'm pretty confident your frame was repainted and redecaled at some point. The canti posts have paint on them and your frame wouldn't have left the Goat farm like that. I would check with First Flight Bicycles/Mountain Goat Bicycles for decals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

davin550 said:


> Yup, i sure did. Its a nice frame. Very well done. It doesn't hurt to have 2 projects going on at the same time. Actually, scratch that. Its going to hurt my wallet.


Haha, yeah, the second one is more accurate. 

Not to derail this thread but:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=385450


----------



## C Miller (Aug 28, 2008)

*1988 Mountaingoat Deluxe*

First time poster, thanks to Jeff at First Flight for helping me determine the age of this bike. 1988 21" Deluxe Mountaingoat(#21988D), bought this bike in 1992 used as a consiginment in Fort Worth TX. Paint is Dinoflage, at least that's what we call it. She's not a garage queen as she's drug my kids around the block in bike trailers as well as doing the HotterN'Hell 100 twice in skinny tires.

Components are

WTB Greaseguard wide flange hubs with Ritchey Vantage Comp rims/z- max megabites
IRD seatpost and factory MG double binder stem
Bullseye cranks and WTB bottom bracket
Shifters, brakes, Rapidfire derail. all XT.
Manitou 1, also have the original unicrown


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

C Miller said:


> First time poster, 1988 21" Deluxe Mountaingoat(#21988D)


Welcome!!

What a great looking bike!!:thumbsup:

I love the paint and matching cranks

Interesting. It looks that the down tube appears to be round. I wonder what the story is there??


----------



## C Miller (Aug 28, 2008)

*1" tube for fat guys*

The way Jeff explained it to me was that the 21" Deluxe bikes got a 1" down tube, mainly a strength issue. Being 6'5" and 250lbs I swear I hear her groan when I throw a leg over her.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

C Miller said:


> The way Jeff explained it to me was that the 21" Deluxe bikes got a 1" down tube, mainly a strength issue. Being 6'5" and 250lbs I swear I hear her groan when I throw a leg over her.


Wow very cool!! :thumbsup:

Never seen one like that. I believe thats the only one we have a picture of here, It's got to be a pretty rare setup.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Catalog page stating that the 21"+ sizes use a round down tube

https://mombat.org/88Catalog3.jpg


----------



## Nelgroe (Nov 8, 2008)

*89 WTR, 90 Deluxe*

Hi all, I just joined...
I'll get better pics of the Deluxe soon-it's in yet another transformation stage. Blue Sparkle w/ Hot Rod Flames. WTR in a solid Neon Yellow color, what was I thinking with such a basic paint job when they had all those beautiful outlandish ones to pick from?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hellofa first post. Well done!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Nelgroe said:


> Hi all, I just joined...
> I'll get better pics of the Deluxe soon-it's in yet another transformation stage. !


Wow, can't wait to see that!!!

Welcome!!!


----------



## Nelgroe (Nov 8, 2008)

*MTB Purists Beware!! 90 Deluxe now fixie!!*

Hi again all,

Well it's finally ridable, although not on dirt. Semi slick tires and fixed gear. Man, I'm a bad photog, so this is all I can do 'til I get it outside this weekend maybe. Sorry. Ordered new from Palo Alto Bicycles in 1990. I ordered Black Sparkle w/ Hot Rod Flames (two separate paint jobs actually) and it came outta the box in Blue Sparkle! I wasn't so sure at first but in a day or two I liked it better in blue and now am happy this "mistake" was made. Cooks Cranks, McMahon Ti BB, White Ind Eno hubs, C King HS, Brooks Ti saddle, Richey post, Nitto Moustache bars, BF Goodrich Tires, Brooks Grips, Paul quick releases and WTB Rollercam/Paul Levers in garage. If anyone wants better pics, lemme know and I'll try, but no guarantees. Yellow WTR is in Oregon and i can't get to it.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Track pedals are definitely keeping it real. Sweet.

And, ah yeah, more/better (outside) pictures will be appreciated!!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

my latest contribution to this thread


----------



## DaRxRell (May 12, 2007)




----------



## hoeckle (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

what a great looking bike, feri! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hoeckle said:


>


Great looking bike. I like that paint combo.

Interesting choice of cable hangers.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I love the cable hangers! Get job all around.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I love the cable hangers! Get job all around.


yeah, they look cool. They go back almost a decade older than the bike.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

Nelgroe said:


> Hi all, I just joined...
> I'll get better pics of the Deluxe soon-it's in yet another transformation stage. Blue Sparkle w/ Hot Rod Flames. WTR in a solid Neon Yellow color, what was I thinking with such a basic paint job when they had all those beautiful outlandish ones to pick from?!


That blue sparkle with hot rod flames is awesome...my favorite, along with the prehistoric one, of the thread. They painted the best flames anywhere


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

My 21 incher has a round downtube. I was given the option when I ordered it to have 2 oval tubes, or one. Since I was going to do a lot of loaded touring on it I went with the stronger option.
http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2008/10/circa-1991-goat-with-night-sky-camo.html

Here's links to my 2 other deluxes too:
http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2008/10/woodland-camo-goat-circa-1990-eclectic.html
and
http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2006/05/old-goat-new-coat.html


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

deluxe said:


> My 21 incher has a round downtube. I was given the option when I ordered it to have 2 oval tubes, or one. Since I was going to do a lot of loaded touring on it I went with the stronger option.
> http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2008/10/circa-1991-goat-with-night-sky-camo.html
> 
> Here's links to my 2 other deluxes too:
> ...


:eekster: :eekster: wow.

cool blog; those goats are great and so purposeful in their builds 

do those thumbies have goat head caps???


----------



## hoeckle (Dec 17, 2007)

*just another bamboo...*

and now looking for a deluxe....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hoeckle said:


> and now looking for a deluxe....


nice. is that the one I think it is? I like seeing brake levers mounted in their proper ergonomic position.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice. is that the one I think it is? I like seeing brake levers mounted in their proper ergonomic position.


Not my old one if thats what you were thinking.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not my old one if thats what you were thinking.


yeah, thought it looked a little big.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Deluxe CA Yuppie*

I purchased the Mountain Goat Frame that was on Craigslist over the past few months. While poorer, I'm happy as a clam. Gotten to know the painter here in town a bit and can't wait to ride through Bidwell Park, soon. Thought I'd share some pictures:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great shape! Nice pick up. Hopefully, eventually a stem will turn up for you!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

That's the one that was in LA? It's much nicer than I thought. Great pick up.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks,

It came with a soft ride stem. I emailed the fellow in England who had one listed, but it sold last month! So I picked up a period Ritchey stem to start and have a set of Ritchey bars lined up. At Rumphy's suggestion I've picked up a set of XTR M900 shifters/derailleur's and brake levers. Still looking for a few items.

The owner was visiting someone in LA and that's how it ended up listed there, but he actually lived in the east bay area. The condition is great with the only a couple chips on the top tube and a few patches along the chain stays. The seller was the original owner and kept the holes plugged so it does not appear to have any rust issues(except a at a chip point or two). Russ was pretty impressed with the condition.

The seller said he had a cafe and kept it and another bike or two on the walls as displays. By word of mount people would come by to see "the bike".

Difficult to spend so much for a frame, but the quality and condition of the bike, as well as the seller made it a pretty easy decision.


----------



## stearnsn (May 13, 2008)

My '85 Deluxe is back in service. It wasn't easy getting tires to fit but it is as much fun as I remember.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nice! and you dog look like a sweetie!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Guess I should post my Goat here in the official thread

'87 WTR , I did this resto a few years ago and had the original paint repainted by Russ Picket.

G, notice it has pedals


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Guess I should post my Goat here in the official thread
> 
> '87 WTR , I did this resto a few years ago and had the original paint repainted by Russ Picket.
> 
> G, notice it has pedals


Longer than a few years. You brought it to the first Sea Otter vintage ride in 2005. (you didn't ride, but a few of us did)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kb11 said:


> G, notice it has pedals


you must realllllly like it!


----------



## Stoffregen M-sports (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just registered here. I saw this thread and I had to.

I had a Deluxe that was stolen way back in 1990-1991 near SDSU in San Deigo. It was dark blue/candy and I think it was a 20 or 21 incher. If I remember correctly it was all Shimano Deore XT.

I have the papers around here somewhere with the serial number. I realize I may be showing my hand here, but has anyone ever seen such a bike?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sucks to get ripped off. Especially a really nice bike like a Deluxe How about a stolen bike thread? I bet we'd go 3 pages in a day.


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

i want a mountain goat


----------



## hkind (Oct 23, 2008)

*1995 Whiskey Town Racer 12 inch frame*

My 9yr old son's WTR as found from a flea market this past summer. Brakes should be canti's but he does not care. It fits him perfect and he loves to ride it. I was not too familiar with the Mountain Goat brand, but figured the King headset alone was worth the $60 she was asking for the bike.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hkind said:


> My 9yr old son's WTR as found from a flea market this past summer. Brakes should be canti's but he does not care. It fits him perfect and he loves to ride it. I was not too familiar with the Mountain Goat brand, but figured the King headset alone was worth the $60 she was asking for the bike.


Epic first mountain bike!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome stoke and awesome score!


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*Deluxe*

As complete.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

I cannot contribute with a photo of a Whiskeytown Racer so how about a photo of Whiskeytown lake! As viewed from the top of nearby South fork mountain, near Redding CA Thanksgiving morning, 2010.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

New Goat with classic style, heading to Japan:


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful work of art right there


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

NDAAND said:


> As complete.


I hope the bike came like that because that is just about the worst build I have ever seen on a beautiful goat. Expensive frameset and ill thought out build. Why why!


----------



## dcurtis (Sep 5, 2007)

These kind of post are why I don't often post on this web site.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

dcurtis said:


> These kind of post are why I don't often post on this web site.....


Just be glad it took you eleven months to notice the bad vibes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Just be glad it took you eleven months to notice the bad vibes.


LOL! I'm not even sure why he's upset.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Posted this in 2 other threads, however belongs here as well. Needs some new shoes, leather bar tape and a Brooks saddle.

Road Goat


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Glad that one found a good home.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Nate


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

I like it tons! Velox tape and call it good, I wouldn't go all Rivendell on it, but that's me. Again nice bike.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Jeff Lindsay with his first Mountain Goat, and Joe, the original owner since 1980. Photo is from the Old Goat Ride, May 10 2015, sponsored by Pullins Cyclery in Chico, featuring myself and mountain bike legend Jeff Lindsay.

Pullins Cyclery has operated at the same address since 1918. Steve O'Bryan is only the second owner.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on. I would like to find an old Goat with a biplane like that. So cool!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just put this up in the WIW thread, but it's sadly not mine, (I've been asked to sell it by a customer) figure putting a couple of pix here will help preserve my memory of it.

Unknown year, but parts put it around 1993 I would guess.



















More pictures over in WIW.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,
Golden Goat




Philippe


----------



## jim_1962 (Nov 2, 2017)

*joue*

I just picked up this bike over the weekend. Its a 1995 mountain goat Joule with some exchanged components. I have to work on the forks they need some new elastomers.


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

some wonderful looking mtb's


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Red headed step child.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Does the "new mountain goat" company offer ovalized tubing? That was a defining feature of the REAL mountain goats that were made in Chico, CA. by the real mtn goat company which is no longer in business.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

klasse said:


> Does the "new mountain goat" company offer ovalized tubing? That was a defining feature of the REAL mountain goats that were made in Chico, CA. by the real mtn goat company which is no longer in business.


I'm not sure if they did or not, or if any more frames will be made since Jeff Archer passed away. Most of the new frames were built by Sycip, and I'm not sure if they used ovalized (at the BB) tubing. They definitely did not offer the full frame being ovalized like a "Deluxe." I don't think that tubing exists any more


----------



## Katuchi (Jan 6, 2021)

I picked up a mountain goat a couple weeks ago and shoved it up on the shelf. Im just now getting around to it, bought a new 8 speed derailleur and put some new tubes in. It seams to be very light for its size and has square tubing on the rear end. I would love for some help identifying which model it is.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Katuchi said:


> I picked up a mountain goat a couple weeks ago and shoved it up on the shelf. Im just now getting around to it, bought a new 8 speed derailleur and put some new tubes in. It seams to be very light for its size and has square tubing on the rear end. I would love for some help identifying which model it is.
> View attachment 1910371
> View attachment 1910372


It´s called Mudslinger.


----------



## Katuchi (Jan 6, 2021)

colker1 said:


> It´s called Mudslinger.


Thanks, i think i may fix it up and ride it for a bit. I really like the geometry of it but ill probably end up selling it sooner or later.


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

Old thread resuscitation I know, butI have one!
Owned it since new, and I can confirm the report that 21" and up got a round down tube. In my case I wanted to do a lot of off-road touring on it (I did), and that swayed the choice too. Here are a few links which you can click on to get high-res images. Bike I am referencing is the 21 inch, "Starry Night Camo" paint machine. I still own the other two.








Some pics of Goats I have owned....


Woodland Camo Deluxe, now sold... A Candy Apple Red Goat I still own...




mountaingoatmtb.blogspot.com







crconsulting said:


> Wow very cool!! 👍
> 
> Never seen one like that. I believe thats the only one we have a picture of here, It's got to be a pretty rare setup.


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

GoldenEraMTB said:


> :eekster: :eekster: wow.
> 
> cool blog; those goats are great and so purposeful in their builds
> 
> do those thumbies have goat head caps???


No, Indian Nickel's, usually. Some I augmented with polished copper pipe!!


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi
Unsure if anyone still reads this thread, but...
I have 2 Goats I am interested in selling, finally. I blew the bottom disk in my spine a few years ago which took out most of the strength and balance in my lower left leg. As a result it's difficult or impossible to even stand on the left pedal, so riding just isn't the same.
So, either or both of these beauties have to go, my nerve damage never improved.
BTW, best to reply to neillcurrie (at) gmail (dot) com









Woodland Camo Mountain Goat Deluxe....


I still own this, but it's currently for sale. 1989, 20 inches center to top.




blogericious.blogspot.com













 A few shots of my red and silver Mountain Goat....


All fillet-brazed. 022085, so 20 inch, made 1985, the 20th frame made that year. Ken Beach fillet-brazed stem, Fat Chance bar, Shimano Deor...




blogericious.blogspot.com


----------

